# Know my dad until I was older



## Andrea8Colon

Hola,

If I want to say in Spanish, "I did not know my dad until I was older" would I say " Yo no conocía a mi papá hasta que yo era mayor." 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## markonhelp

Yo lo veo bien, otra opción:

.................antes que fuese mayor.


----------



## Andrea8Colon

Mil gracias..


----------



## iribela

Sugiero: No conocí a mi papá hasta que yo era (bastante/ya) mayor.


----------



## trinity0073

Yo creo que sería más acertado decir....." No conocí a mi papá/padre hasta que fui mayor."


----------



## Sendro Páez

Desde mi punto de vista, de hablante del castellano de España, la propuesta de trinity0073 es la única aceptable. Me explico:
- la duda entre pretérito imperfecto ("conocía") y pretérito perfecto simple ("conocí") se resuelve para mí a favor de la segunda opción porque la importancia del relato parece estar en el momento de conocer a su padre, y no en la situación precedente, prolongada en el tiempo, de no conocerlo;
- por similar motivo, prefiero "fui" a "era";
- entre "papá" y "padre" escojo esta última (aunque "dad" se corresponde bien con "papá") porque en la mayor parte de España resulta ñoño o pueril el uso de la primera palabra antecedida por un posesivo: vuestros papás, mi papá, su mamá, etcétera. No así en América, donde el uso ha de ser diferente;
- para mí es "mayor" y no "bastante mayor" ni "ya mayor", como sugería iribela, porque el término "older" indica que hay una comparativa cuya unidad de medida (el modelo contra el que establecer la comparación) no nos es mencionada, pero que debe ser respetada (conviene consultar el DRAE, por cierto, sobre los problemas que puede traer la palabra "mayor"). Cualquiera de los dos adverbios ("bastante" y "ya") parece indicar edad avanzada, pero no con la relatividad que da la frase original;
- con perdón y todo respeto, la aportación de markonhelp ("... antes que fuese mayor") no tiene ningún sentido para mí: el uso del modo subjuntivo no parece corresponderse con el texto inglés, en el que las acciones de conocer al padre y hacerse mayor son hechos ciertos del pasado; por otro lado, la preposición "hasta" es más simple y precisa aquí que la construcción adverbial "antes que".

En definitiva: "No conocí a mi padre hasta que fui mayor", a la espera de aclarar cuál es el punto de referencia respecto al cual el hablante se hizo más viejo, para poder mejorar la frase.


----------



## ZSThomp

SendroPaez lo explicó bien todo pero me quedo con la duda.  Por que no te late "No conocí a mi padre hasta que era mayor?  Para mis oidos no nativos, suena mejor "era" porque la persona conoció a su padre cuando ERA mayor, no cuando fue mayor.  Me explico?

Z


----------



## Sendro Páez

ZSThomp said:


> SendroPaez lo explicó bien todo pero me quedo con la duda.  Por que no te late "No conocí a mi padre hasta que era mayor?  Para mis oidos no nativos, suena mejor "era" porque la persona conoció a su padre cuando ERA mayor, no cuando fue mayor.  Me explico?
> 
> Z


Sí, te explicas, Z. A la vuelta del trabajo te contestaré más prolijamente, pero, hasta entonces, ¿no has subestimado la importancia de la presencia de "until"/"hasta"?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Hola ZSThomp, pues para mis oídos nativos suena mejor "hasta que fui mayor", pero no sé la razón.


----------



## ZSThomp

A menos que "hasta que" siempre se refiera a un cierto punto o momento de tiempo por lo que me suena bien "hasta que fui mayor."

Tal vez el pasado imperfecto no encaje bien despues de "hasta que."

Z


----------



## Sendro Páez

Hay algunas reflexiones que a mí a veces me ayudan a sacar conclusiones... o a tener las dudas más definidas, que todo es un avance.

Por ejemplo, en nuestro caso, preguntarse cómo se usa _hasta_ (que traemos heredada del original en inglés, _until_) y cómo se usan otras preposiciones u otros nexos, como _cuando_ o _mientras_. También ayuda intentar cambiar la acción principal de afirmativa a negativa conservando el significado. También será útil pensar si la cosa cambia cuando la narración no es en primera persona.

Supongamos que yo me llamo Irene y que conocí a mi padre en 2004, el día de mi cumpleaños, el anterior al de su muerte. Juguemos:
- No conocí a mi padre hasta 2004;
- No conocí a mi padre hasta mi vigésimo cumpleaños;
- No conocí a mi padre hasta la víspera de su muerte;
- No conocí a mi padre hasta que cumplí 20 años (cumplir 20 años antecedió al conocimiento, aunque solo fuera por 5 minutos);
- No conocí a mi padre hasta que se estuvo muriendo;
- No conocí a mi padre hasta ser yo mayor;
- No conocí a mi padre cuando era niña (hablamos aquí del momento de conocerlo);
- No conocía a mi padre cuando era niña (aquí, de la situación prolongada de no haberlo conocido aún);
- No conocí a mi padre mientras era niña;
- No conocía a mi padre mientras era niña;
- Conocí a mi padre en 2004;
- Conocí a mi padre durante 2004;
- Conocí a mi padre no antes de 2004;
- Conocí a mi padre cuando cumplí 20 años;
- Conocí a mi padre cuando se estaba muriendo;
- Conocí a mi padre mientras celebraba mi 20º cumpleaños;
- Conocí a mi padre cuando fui veinteañera (esto es, simultáneamente a adquirir la condición de tener 20 años de edad);
- Conocí a mi padre cuando era veinteañera (en algún momento entre los 20 y los 30 años de edad);
- No conocí a mi padre cuando fui treintañera (eso había pasado diez años antes);
- No conocí a mi padre cuando era treintañera (¡Eeeh, espera! Esto no tiene sentido porque soy treintañera en ejercicio);
- No conocí a mi padre mientras fui treintañera (igual de errónea que la anterior);
- No conocí a mi padre mientras era treintañera (ídem);
- Irene conoció a su padre cuando era mayor (Esto está mal, ¿Irene ya no es mayor, o es que ha muerto?);
- Irene conoció a su padre cuando fue mayor (Y esto solo está bien si aceptamos que la condición de ser mayor se adquiere de un momento para otro);
 - No conocí a mi padre hasta que fui mayor (Porque, en mi álbum mental de recuerdos,
_ser mayor en un momento del pasado_ se opone a _no ser mayor en ese momento del pasado_; aun siendo el crecimiento algo progresivo, aquí es una cuestión booleana).

Si has entrado en mi juego, ZSThomp, creo que puedo haberte medio-convencido.



ZSThomp said:


> Tal vez el pasado imperfecto no encaje bien después de "hasta que".



Efectivamente, estoy de acuerdo en esta observación tuya sobre el pretérito imperfecto (o copretérito)... Pero solo si no concuerda con el verbo de la oración principal: _Hacían surf hasta que se ponía el sol_; _Hicieron surf hasta que se puso el sol_; ¿_Hicieron surf hasta que se ponía el sol_? Necesitaría un contexto muy propicio para tragarme esta última.


----------



## GinevraD

No es que _conocía_ no se usa en ningún caso.
I did not meet my dad ... será siempre _conocí

pero e_n el caso en que no lo conocía bien o no sabía realmente como era.
No conocía bien a mi padre hasta que fui mayor.
No conocía a mi padre ...
No conocía a mi padre hasta que leí aquella carta.
Por lo menos eso me parece...


----------



## ZSThomp

> - Irene conoció a su padre cuando era mayor (Esto está mal, ¿Irene ya no es mayor, o es que ha muerto?);



Wow Sendro, ya dandole vueltas a todas tus ejemplos consiguio marearme...ya me recuperaré pronto.

La mayoria de las frases que escribiste me suena bien incluso la que cité arriba.  A lo mejor quedaria mejor asi "Irene conoció a su padre hace equis años."  Pero tal y como lo dijiste, no me suena mal ni en español ni en mi lengua materna.  

Y lo de "hasta" me confunde.  Pensé que "hasta" tenia raices arabes...

Gracias Maestro.

Z


----------



## Sendro Páez

ZSThomp said:


> Wow Sendro, ya dándole vueltas a todos tus ejemplos conseguiste marearme... Ya me recuperaré pronto.
> 
> La mayoría de las frases que escribiste me suena bien, incluso la que cité arriba. A lo mejor quedaría mejor así: "Irene conoció a su padre hace _equis_ años". Pero tal y como lo dijiste, no me suena mal ni en español ni en mi lengua materna.
> 
> Y lo de "hasta" me confunde. Pensé que "hasta" tenía raíces árabes...



Sí, sí, casi todas las frases con las que ilustré la historia inventada de Irene y su padre son correctas. Las pocas que no lo son están marcadas con una acotación entre paréntesis. La que te ha llamado la atención, _Irene conoció a su padre cuando era mayor_, también es gramaticalmente correcta, eso es inapelable, pero no es válida en nuestro juego porque da la idea de que _Irene ya no es mayor_, y eso es incorrecto porque en el juego que propuse Irene está vivita y coleando (or _alive and kicking_, did you know that one?) y tiene 30 o 31 años. O sea, que _Irene es mayor_.

Mi juego, el conjunto de hipótesis que puse como excusa para poder dar toda esa colección de ejemplos, era una ampliación de la frase, desnuda de contexto, que dio origen a este hilo:



Andrea8Colon said:


> If I want to say in Spanish, "I did not know my dad until I was older"



Para mí, falta todavía un poco de contexto para hacer una traducción o adaptación que me deje satisfecho. El contexto, la vida, (y aquí viene una opinión estrictamente personal) es más importante que la gramática para saber si una frase está bien o mal. Creí entender a GinevraD algo similar en su mensaje de ayer, en el sentido de que a ella también le caben dudas al traducir la frase, porque aparece _know_ y no _meet_:



GinevraD said:


> _pero e_n el caso en que no lo conocía bien o no sabía realmente cómo era.
> No conocía bien a mi padre hasta que fui mayor.
> No conocía a mi padre ...
> Por lo menos eso me parece...



Y sí, _hasta_ procede etimológicamente del árabe, como dice nuestro amigo el DRAE, pero cuando dije...



Sendro Páez said:


> [...] _Hasta_ (que traemos heredada del original en inglés, _until_) y [...]



... me refería a la frase original inglesa que inició este hilo, _I did not know my dad until I was older_, nada más.

De nada, gracias a ti.

P.S.: Algún día abriré un hilo para indagar qué significa para los hispanohablantes del noroeste de los EE. UU. _latir_, como en...



ZSThomp said:


> ¿Por qué no te late "No conocí a mi padre hasta que era mayor"?


----------



## ZSThomp

Gracas de nuevo Sendro.  Tus posts siempre son informativos y divertidos de leer.  

Lo de "te late" de hecho casi nunca hablo asi....nomas que en la frase me parecia perfecto para expresar lo que quieria decir.

http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/me-late.43194/?hl=es

Como ya te imaginas, la frase "I did not know my Dad until I was older" es una oracion completa, o sea no le hace falta nada.  Tal vez te suene incompleto en español.

Z


----------



## jilar

Si yo veo esa frase en inglés la traduciré:
1. No conocí a mi padre hasta que fui mayor.
(Aquí uso "mayor" significando "adulto", o "no niño/chaval", por ejemplo, a partir de tener 18 años)

O bien:
2. No conocí a mi padre hasta ser mayor.

La frase 1 no tiene ninguna ambigüedad (fui ... ¿quién? ... yo), en cambio, la 2 sí, igual que la 3 que sigue:
3. No conocí a mi padre hasta que era mayor.

Era ... ¿quién?
Tanto puede ser: Yo (quien habla) era; como, él (mi padre) era.
En este último caso (él era mayor) se entendería como viejo, persona de edad avanzada.
Y en el primer caso (yo era mayor) diremos siempre FUI.

Otra cosa es que cambiemos el orden y la estructura misma de la frase y digamos:
Yo era mayor cuando conocí a mi padre.

Por lo tanto, voto por la 1, sale ganando en todos los casos, y más en España, como han indicado mis conciudadanos.


----------



## Sendro Páez

¡Ah, sí! Muy bueno el apunte de jilar con la posibilidad de _No conocí a mi padre hasta ser mayor_. Para solventar la ambigüedad en estos casos yo digo o bien _No conocí a mi padre hasta ser yo mayor_, o bien _No conocí a mi padre hasta ser él mayor_.

Y además, jilar alude a la polisemia tanto de _older_ como de _mayor_. Yo soy partidario de prestar mucha atención a estas palabras fáciles en frases sencillas, como la que nos ocupa. Por experiencia (yo enseño), son las que causan los mayores problemas cuando los alumnos, tras leerlo, no entienden el párrafo en el que están. Al repasarlo, nadie considera capaces de grandes malentendidos a estas modestas palabritas y no dan con el error... Quiero decir, si te preguntan cómo se dice _have_ en español, no puedes decir _tener_. Debes decir que unas veces es _haber_, otras es _tener_, y es _tomar_ si es la hora de llenar el buche. Si no lo dices así, mejor te callas, por favor.


----------



## ZSThomp

Ah claro!  Se me olvidaba el reves de la frase "Yo era mayor cuando conoci a mi padre."  Asi puedo conservar "era."  Y acabo de aprender el significado de otra palabra "polisemia."   Qué lindo es el WordReference!

Z


----------



## Sendro Páez

Mi única salida con _era_ consiste en añadir _ya_: _Yo era ya mayor cuando conocí a mi padre_ o _Yo ya era mayor cuando conocí a mi padre_.

¿_Polisemia_? Eso no es nada: yo, en otro post, he aprendido la palabra _pleonasmo_, aunque no sé si voy a usarla mucho.

"Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más", dice el refranero.


----------



## ZSThomp

si mal no recuerdo, un pleonasmo es hablar con redundancia no? como "Sube para arriba!" o "Salte pa' fuera!"  Hace poco aprendi esa palabra.

Z


----------



## jilar

Sí, eso eso. Otro ejemplo: Lo vi con mis propios ojos. (Ver ya implica que son los ojos). Del DRAE.
"Sube para arriba" es un pleonasmo (subir es ir hacia arriba), pero no "Salte para fuera", podemos saltar hacia muchos sitios, por ejemplo, entrar en una casa abandonada por su ventana, si un compañero te quiere ordenar que entres por la ventana, diría:
Salta adentro (de la casa)
Tú, con tu frase, pones el caso contrario, que alguien te ordene salir de un lugar saltando, en mi ejemplo la casa abandonada.


----------



## ZSThomp

Con "salte" me refiero a "salir" no "saltar" por lo que "salte para fuera" si es un pleonasmo.  En México cuando queremos que alguien o algo salga de la casa, decimos "Salte!"  No se dice asi en España?

Z


----------



## Sendro Páez

¡Ajá, amigos jilar y Z! ¿Veis ahora la razón que tengo cuando escribo frases de ejemplo tan largas y con tanto contexto? Si no se añade nada más (¡toma pleonasmo!), _Salte para fuera_ es un pleonasmo y, simultáneamente, no lo es. Ambos estáis en lo cierto; para mí es indiscutible.

_En México, cuando queremos que alguien o algo salga de la casa, decimos "¡Salte!". ¿No se dice así en España?_

Sí, es una construcción muy habitual en España. Y hay que entender que nos referimos ahí a la segunda persona singular del presente de imperativo en uso de confianza, no de respeto (tratamiento _de Vd._), y que bastaría decir _¡Sal!_ en la situación que has descrito.

Por otro lado, chicos, nos van a echar del foro, nos hemos ido completamente del tema _I didn't know my dad until I was older_. Perdón por la gran parte que me toca.


----------



## ZSThomp

Es que me sorprendio que jilar la confundiera con "saltar." Pero creo que mi sorpresa se debe a que "saltar" se usa menos que "brincar" en México.  Tal vez esté equivocado.

Despues de la desviacion de tema, hay que rescatar el hilo diciendo algo sobre el tema original.  Qué tal:

En la cancion de Thalia y Erik Rubin 'La Apuesta' tiene la frase: "Tu fuiste para mí el sueño que escondía
desde que era una niña hasta que te conocía."  Se empleó el pasado de imperfecto despues de "hasta que."  Por supuesto que sé que las cancion se toman muchas libertades en cuanto a la gramatica pero mencionar eso solo fue una ocurrencia mia para redirigir el hilo otra vez.

Z


----------



## jilar

Ah ... ahora entiendo. Mi confusión es porque eso parece ser funciona en México, y yo estoy al otro lado del Atlántico. 
Por aquí decimos:
1. Sal (de salir, tú)
2. Salta (de saltar/brincar, tú)

3. Salga (de salir, usted)
4. Salte (de saltar, usted)


----------



## Sendro Páez

ZSThomp said:


> En la canción de Thalía y Erik Rubin 'La Apuesta' está la frase: "Tu fuiste para mí el sueño que escondía desde que era una niña hasta que te conocía". Se empleó el pretérito imperfecto después de "hasta que". Por supuesto que sé que las canciones se toman muchas libertades en cuanto a la gramática, pero mencionar eso solo fue una ocurrencia mía para redirigir el hilo otra vez.



Es un buen ejemplo del mismo tipo de frase que la que abrió el hilo. De hecho, me parece mejor didácticamente porque mencionan el _desde_ además del _hasta_. Deberían multar al autor por publicar cosas que no sabe redactar o, si lo hizo a sabiendas de que es incorrecto, con el único propósito de posibilitar la rima, habría que pensar ya en prisión, galeras, lapidación y cosas así.

1.1.1 - Tu fuiste para mí el sueño que escondía desde que era una niña hasta que te conocía. MAL. Es un despropósito absoluto, un sinsentido.
1.1.2 - Tu fuiste para mí el sueño que escondía desde que era una niña hasta que te conocí. BIEN
2.1.2 - Tu fuiste para mí el sueño que escondí desde que era una niña hasta que te conocí. BIEN
1.2.2 - Tu fuiste para mí el sueño que escondía desde que nací hasta que te conocí. BIEN
1.1.3 - Tu fuiste para mí el sueño que escondía desde que era una niña hasta conocerte. BIEN
1.3.2 - Tu fuiste para mí el sueño que escondía desde que fui una niña hasta que te conocí. MAL. Ser una niña es una condición inherente al nacer, que puede cesar pero que carece de estado anterior.

Yo uso canciones para enseñar, pero algunas son peligrosísimas y algunas otras, lamentablemente, perniciosísimas por su popularidad (los narcocorridos, las de Álex Ubago, Cómplices...).

Volviendo a salirme del tema, Z, sobre las correcciones que te he sugerido, recuerda que las comillas o los paréntesis de cierre en español, a diferencia del inglés, preceden al punto o a la coma. También te sugiero decir _para reconducir el hilo_ en vez de _para redirigir el hilo otra vez_, porque con _reconducir_ das la doble idea de redirigir hacia el rumbo correcto, que se entiende extraviado. Además, ¡eliminaríamos el pleonasmo!


----------



## ZSThomp

Ya entiendo que las frases que terminan con "hasta que te conocí(preterito)" son las que le suenan bien al mundo hispanohablante.  Sin embargo, todavia no entiendo muy bien por qué "redirigir" es un neoplasmo por lo que "reconducir" es la mejor opcion.  A será porque dije "redirigir otra vez" como si ya hubiera redirigido el hilo antes?; o sea sobra "otra vez."

Z


----------

